# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Casualty > General >  Casualty debuts new opening titles, theme tune

## Perdita

Casualty's new opening titles have been revealed.

Today (February 4), the BBC unveiled the revamped title sequence on the official Casualty website.


The titles feature a new look and sound, as the theme tune for the medical drama has been tweaked in the 35-second intro.

Last month, Digital Spy spoke to actor and dancer Richard Winsor, who plays new doctor Caleb 'Cal' Knight.

Meanwhile, George Rainsford also made his first appearance in the show last month in the role of doctor Ethan Hardy.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2sNjiOrx7 
Follow us: @digitalspy on Twitter | digitalspyuk on Facebook

----------

flappinfanny (05-02-2014), maidmarian (04-02-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

Bit of a dogs dinner if you ask me.   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Katy

I don't like them! But them again I didn't like the last lot either when they changed them!! I think it takes time once you have been used to something it's weird when it becomes something different. 

It's the tune I don't like more that the title. It's not edgy enough if that makes sense

----------


## Katy

I don't like them! But them again I didn't like the last lot either when they changed them!! I think it takes time once you have been used to something it's weird when it becomes something different. 

It's the tune I don't like more that the title. It's not edgy enough if that makes sense

----------

